# Secret Book of Daniel



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 26, 2006)

So I was in the local Christian book shop looking at the new range of Christian golf ***** and rock music and the owner came up to me and tried to give me a sheet of paper. It was about the Secret Book of Daniel. He said that it was a major breakthrough. He said that if you took the Book of Daniel, turned it around and read the Hebrew backwards from the end to the beginning you had a new book. Apparantly, he said, it has been translated and is in print right now.

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 26, 2006)

That sounds like sheer nonsense. That's even more bizzarre than the "Bible Code" skubalon.

Divine revelation is not meant to be played around with, like it's some sort of rubiks cube. "Look, it's solid colors! Ooo, now look, it's got all center squares the opposite color! Now lookit...!"

Clear 3rd commandment violation. Gnostic mystic kabala. Babel. And no, I haven't seen the "translation." I don't have to. Its nonsense.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 26, 2006)

I was wondering how much of it is valid Hebrew and how much is 'applied from context'??? It sounds like nonsense to me also.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 26, 2006)

I looked at it a bit (the Hebrew, not the silly book). I'm no Hebrew scholar, but starting from the end and going backwards, I come up with the opening phrase (if you ignore a letter or two because they otherwise don't seem to form words):

"And days of bag drew foot. . . ."

The grammar doesn't work in Hebrew. This is my best guess. 

I'm sure the book is riveting, but I have other things to do.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 26, 2006)

Vic, thanks for that translation of Daniel in reverse. It has changed my life and shed new light on the path.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 27, 2006)

The guy who was trying to sell it said he brought an expert in Hebrew in and sat him down to check out if this was true. They guy apparantly did not believe then after reading it backwards started jumping up and down. It sounds like a tall story to me but I was wondering if anyone else has heard of it?


----------



## JoshCasey (Oct 28, 2006)

Perhaps we should try to get the book of "leinaD" added to the OT canon...


----------

